# 750-881: kein Webzugriff, Codesys/Ethernet-settings: ok, NS blinkt grün



## tomrey (23 März 2016)

*750-881: kein Webzugriff, Codesys/Ethernet-settings: ok*

Hi all,
meine 881 spinnt:
Kein Webzugriff auf Visu/WBM möglich (weder IE noch firefox)
Ping ok,
Codesys (2.3.49) online funktioniert, alles da
Ethernet-settings ebenfalls ok
die NS-LED blinkt grün
werder alternativer LAN Anschluß/Kabel noch alles bereinigen + neu laden oder reset (kalt) bringen eine Veränderung
Reset Ursprung und neu Extrahieren habe ich noch nicht versucht.
Mein Verdacht: Java (habe aber alles aktuell)
Wer hat nen Tip für mich?
Dank+Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (23 März 2016)

Hallo,

wenn man mit WAGO Ethernet Settings das Dateisystem zurücksetzt und den Controller anschließend neu startet, hat der Controller sein Ursprungsfilesystem. Dann muss das WBM angezeigt werden.
Auch bitte mal prüfen, ob HTTPS oder HTTP aktiviert ist, dem entsprechend muss der Aufruf mit https:// oder http:// beginnen.


----------



## tomrey (24 März 2016)

Danke, es war der Zertifikate-store im Firefox. Nachdem ich alle eigenen gelöscht hatte, ging es wieder. Nur seltsam, daß der IE davon betroffen war...
Gruß


----------



## tomrey (24 März 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich eine backup/restore-Funktion für die Konfiguration im WBM falls man mal extrahieren muß?
Gruß


----------



## tomrey (2 Juli 2016)

Hi all,
jetzt ist es wieder so weit. Gleiches Fehlerbild, bisher nicht lösbar. Anscheinend will der webserver nicht???
Zustand:
SPS läuft.
Topologie:
VPN-LAN-LAN-Kopplung via 2 Fritz-Boxen
Visu per Codesys funktioniert
Ping funktioniert
Ethernet Settings: kein Fehler
Visu und WBM weder per IE noch firefox oder APP von win7 noch android oder iphone erreichbar.
Erfolglose Versuche:
Ethernet settings:
formatieren, extrahieren
FTP:
alles löschen, per codesys neu aufspielen
Router neu starten:
Heizungs-webserver am gleichen Router funktioniert einwandfrei
Mit meinen Kenntnissen komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, daß die webserver-sw auf der SPS nicht richtig funktioniert.
Browser/App (sowohl aus dem lokaln als auch dem entfernten LAN) versuchen zu laden, es erscheint aber nichtmal das Java-Bild mit dem Ladebalken sondern es hängt im Ladeversuch ohne Fehlermeldung.
Anbei die HW/FW Infos von Ethernet Settings:


Auffällig ist auch, daß das Problem tritt nun zum wiederholten Mal auf, nachdem die SPS jahrelang ohne Zicken gelaufen ist.
Wer kann helfen?
Gruß
EDIT: erledigt: war ein Speicherplatzproblem, da meine Visu und der Retain-Speicher an der Grenze sind. Idee: wenn WBM nicht mehr aufrufbar aber Ethernet Settings geht, könnte man eine Info über Speicherauslastung in ES aufnehmen oder einen Fehler dort anzeigen lassen....


----------

